# Red-tailed Hawk hunting for prey



## cre8foru (Feb 22, 2015)

I was really lucky the other day and got to watch this Hawk hunt and catch a rat. He pretty much ignored me the whole time. Guess he was so hungry he didn't care what I was doing. If you click on the pic it will take you to the flickr page where you can see the other photos and larger versions.


Red-tailed Hawk by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 22, 2015)

Great pictures.  I admit that your thread title stirred me a little bit until I saw what forum this was lol


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 22, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> Great pictures.  I admit that your thread title stirred me a little bit until I saw what forum this was lol


LOL.... I didn't realize the implications of the title. Maybe I should change it.


----------



## clown714 (Feb 22, 2015)

good capture.

clown


----------



## Joker (Feb 22, 2015)

WOW, those are some amazing shots! Great job


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 22, 2015)

Boy Boy what Great work bet you had a blast


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow!  I'm not sure where the luck comes in - that is just exceptional photography!  Amazing capture!


----------



## BERN (Feb 23, 2015)

This is awesome. It would be a holy grail type photo for me. I spent some time last summer photographing bald eagles (none of which I would show here) and understand exactly how you feel fortunate to have the opportunity. Your skill is superlative in that when the opportunity presented itself you were able to get this magnificent image. 

There is nothing about this picture that I do not like.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 25, 2015)

out standing picture, birds of prey are my favorites


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice pic


----------



## seeker (Feb 25, 2015)

Simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 25, 2015)

Your pictures are incredible!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 27, 2015)

SUPER Shot


----------



## cre8foru (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks  everyone.


----------

